# Guppies



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I have a quick question about guppies. I was wondering if it is ok to have more males than females in a community tank? I've heard both sides of the story and would like to be positive before I think about adding another member to my tank.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

it's ok but the females will be stressed and hassed constantly by the males. It could even kill the females but if the tank is large it souldn't be a problem


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

i would say no because usually the rule is 1m to every 2 f this is because the male never leaves the female alone because they want to mate and having more males will only stress the females out. But you can keep a tank with males only.

- Jonno


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Tank is only 10 gallons. Was wanting to possibly breed.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

well i would still say use the 1m to 2 f rule this way u can get twice the amount of babies and not stress the females out.

- Jonno


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

That will take a while. I already have 3 males and my tank cannot handle 6 females.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

That will take a while. I already have 3 males and my tank cannot handle 6 females.
Thanks Though.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Keep one of youre best male guppies and get 2 or more females


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Ah, I like my males but two of my fish in there died... One from ? and the other because it got picked on too much. Would 4f & 3m be ok, or do you think that would be too much hastle for the females? If it is, I wont do it. Not doing anything for a while until I can figure out that It's not my fault these fish are dieing.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If tank space is a problem , then one thing I have to ask is where will you keep the fry? 
4 females can produce over 100 fry per month, you know.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I have an extra tank I can set up for fry but It'll have to sit on the floor. The reason I'm so picky about not putting the males/females in that one is I want them where I can see them.


----------

